# Devils Lake Weekend Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We fished the lake hard this weekend. We launched out of Minnewaukan and off HW 281 at Pelican Lake.

Friday-Saturday we fished the west end of the lake going central. We ran spinners from Bluebill Point to West Gap and along the rocks at HW 19. The rocks produced a lot of fish but not much size. We also threw bobbers in the trees around the Gap, and towards Graham's Island and picked up some nice ones. We also caught a lot of fish along the highway going into Graham's.

We fished Pelican Lake on Sunday and got into a lot of big fish between 20-24". We ran crankbaits and planer boards off the train tracks and all but 2 fish came on the boards. We used Rapala floating raps in #5, #9, #11, #13s. We also used Salmo Hornets. The blue #9 running on the shallow board picked up most of the fish as did the #13 firetiger on the deepest end.

Caught one heck of a good sunburn too.....good times.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Chris - We were in Devils Lake that Thurs - Sunday as well. We also had great luck casting #5's along the railroad tracks in Pelican as well. Not the fastest bite but every walleye we caught was a nice eater.

We also got fried to a crisp! Hot and no wind.


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Devils Lake fishing this past week continued to be good to excellent. Walleye 
anglers are reporting good catches of eating sized fish in most all areas of 
the lake, but the larger fish are getting a bit tougher to find. While some 
anglers continue to catch fish pitching cranks and jigs into the edges of 
weedbeds or slip bobbering the trees, most anglers have been moving out to 
deeper water and are either trolling cranks, jigging, or working bottom 
bouncers with spinners. Look for long sunken rocky points or the outer edges 
of weedbeds from 9-24 feet of water. Some of the better areas have been the 
sunken refuge road in Pelican, the Golden Highway, most any of the sunken rocky 
points in the Flats, Doc Hagens, the north end of Six Mile Bay, Cactus/Ft. 
Totten points, Rocky Point, the Stromme Addition, Haybale Bay, and the south 
end of Black Tiger Bay. Fishing pressure?s been high in some areas and if your 
not doing well, the best advice we can give is don?t be afraid to move around 
and try other areas. For livebait most angler are using crawlers and leeches 
with one being good one day and the other the next. Pike and white bass 
continue to be caught along with walleyes in most all areas of the lake. For 
white bass, small cranks in chartreuse or blue, or jigs tipped with minnows 
tend to work the best. Shore fisherman continue to report some excellent 
fishing in the early morning and evening hours. Lindy rigs tipped with leeches 
or crawlers or small cranks have been working the best. Some places producing 
fish have been the area from the dike south of Devils Lake along Acorn Ridge to 
the Hwy 20 & 57 intersection, the north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, and the 
Hwy 19/Hwy 281 area west of West Bay Resort and north of Minnewaukan. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fisherman are reporting a bit tougher fishing this past week. While many are 
still doing well, heavy pressure on some of the more popular spots have slowed 
those areas down. Those doing the best are moving around to find less 
pressured fish. Anglers are finding fish mostly in the outer edges of weedbeds 
and along rocky points or sunken roads. In these areas anglers are slip 
bobbering with leeches or crawlers, trolling bottom bouncers and spinners, or 
trolling cranks such as shad raps, jointed shad, and hornets. Some of the 
better areas include the sunken refuge road in Pelican, the Golden Highway, the 
humps in the Flats, most any of the sunken points in the Flats, the trees 
around Grahams Island, the Ft. Totten area, Stromme Addition, and Black Tiger 
Bay. Perch and bass continue to be caught along with walleyes in most all of 
these areas. Shore fisherman continue to report some excellent fishing in the 
early morning and evening hours. Lindy rigs tipped with leeches or crawlers or 
small cranks have been working the best. Some places producing fish have been 
the area from the dike south of Devils Lake along Acorn Ridge to the Hwy 20 & 
57 intersection, the north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, and the Hwy 19/Hwy 
281 area west of West Bay Resort and north of Minnewaukan. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing remains steady with most anglers catching fish in all areas of the 
lake. The best walleye fishing lately has been coming from anglers trolling 
deeper structure and the outer edges of weedbeds. Some of the better areas 
have been the sunken refuge road in Pelican, the Golden highway, most all the 
sunken rocky humps and points in the Flats, Doc Hagens, the Ft. Totten/Cactus 
Point areas, Five Crows, along Camp Grafton on the main lake, Stromme Addition, 
and Black Tiger Bay. In these areas anglers are trolling cranks such as 
hornets and jointed shad raps, or bottom bouncers and spinners tipped with 
leeches or crawlers. For depth anglers are working anywhere from 9-24 feet of 
water. White bass and pike are being caught along with walleyes in most parts 
of the lake. Shore fisherman continue to report excellent success especially 
in the evening hours. Lindy rigs, jigs, and small cranks are all working well 
for walleyes and bass and smelt and herring for pike. Some of the better shore 
spots include the north end of Six Mile Bay, north end of Creel Bay, most of 
the bridges, East Bay near Acorn Ridge, the Hwy 19/Hwy 281 intersection area, 
Silver Lake, and the culverts between Lake Alice and Mike?s Lake. Look for 
moving water or work the windy shores for better success. Good Luck & Good 
Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Most anglers continue to report good to excellent fishing on Devils Lake. Fish 
are being caught in most all areas of the lake and with most presentations. 
Those doing better are moving around and finding pockets of more active fish 
and are finding them around the edges of well developed weedbeds, out deeper 
around rocky structure, or in the trees. Some of the better areas include the 
sunken road bed and weedbeds of Pelican Lake, the Gap and most of the sunken 
points in the Flats, the Golden Highway, the trees around Grahams Island, the 
Doc Hagens area, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point areas, Five Crows, the Stromme 
Addition area, and the south end of Black Tiger Bay. In these areas anglers 
are pitching cranks such as shad raps around well developed weedbeds, slip 
bobbering the trees, or trolling cranks such as hornet and jointed shad raps or 
bottom bouncers with spinners around the outer edges of deeper weedbeds, sunken 
roads, and along rocky shorelines. White bass and pike continue to be caught 
along with walleyes in most all areas of the lake. Shorefisherman continue to 
report a good evening bite for walleyes and white bass action throughout the 
day. Some of the better areas continue to be the north end of Creel Bay, East 
Bay near Acorn Ridge, any of the bridges, and the area near the intersection of 
Hwy 281 and 19. In these areas anglers are using lindy rigs with leeches or 
crawlers for walleyes and pike and jigs with minnows for white bass. The windy 
shores continue to out fish the calmer areas. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Do you all catch many Perch out of Devils lake?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Not much anymore...certainly not like it used to be.


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome Casino Cup Anglers. We wish you all the best of luck. Anglers 
continue to report good walleye action in most parts of Devils Lake for smaller 
fish, but the larger fish have been harder to come by. Fish are largely being 
found using typical mid to late summer patterns. These include working the 
edges of well defined weedbeds and deeper rocky point areas including sunken 
roads. Some of the better areas for walleyes have been the sunken refuge road 
in Pelican Lake, the edges of weedbeds in Pelican and the Flats, the Golden 
Highway, the gap area, the sunken points and humps of the Flats, the Doc Hagens 
area, Ft. Totten/Cactus Points, Five Crows, the Stromme Addition area, the 
south end of Black Tiger Bay, and East Devils Lake. In these areas anglers are 
trolling deeper running cranks such as reef runners and taildancers or smaller 
cranks such as jointed shad raps and hornets behind leadcore; slip bobbering 
in the trees; pitching jigs with plastic or cranks such as shad raps into the 
edges and openings in weedbeds; or trolling bottom bouncers with spinners along 
deeper weed edges or sunken rocky structure. Pike continue to be caught along 
with walleyes in most parts of the lake. White bass seem to be everywhere this 
year with large schools being easily recognizable as they feed on the top of 
the water and move through areas. Shore fisherman continue to report good 
success in the early morning and evening hours. Best spots continue to be the 
Acorn Ridge area, north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, any of the bridges, and 
the area from West Bay Resort to Minnewauken. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Welcome Western Walleye?s Lowrance Pro Team Championship qualifiers to Devils 
Lake . We wish you all the best of luck next week. Most anglers have been 
reporting a bit tougher fishing the past week. While they?re catching a lot of 
smaller fish, finding eating sized and larger fish has been more difficult. 
Those doing better are moving around and trying to find smaller groups of more 
active fish. Some spots that are producing fish include the sunken roads in 
the Flats and Pelican, Bud Bay, Doc Hagens, the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Five 
Crows, Stromme Addition, and the south end of Black Tiger. In these areas 
anglers are trolling cranks such as jointed shad raps, salmos, & reef runners 
or bottom bouncers with spinners. White bass populations seem to really have 
boomed and are being caught in most all areas of the lake. Small cranks or 
jigs with minnows are working the best. Shore fisherman continue to report 
good fishing in the evening hours. The better areas continue to be the 
bridges, the north end of Creel Bay, the Acorn Ridge area, and the area near 
the 19/281 intersection. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

With the ending of summer and the start of hunting season, fisherman
numbers on
Devils Lake are on the decline. Those going out are reporting mixed success.
Some anglers are doing very well while other have been struggling to find
eating sized fish. Those doing best are moving around until they find more
active schools. The better patterns continue to be working old sunken
shorelines and the edges of weedbeds, but some are also reporting some good
success pitching cranks in shallower water as well. Some of the better areas
continue to be old shoreline and sunken roads in Pelican for larger fish, the
Golden Highway, and the north end of Six Mile Bay along the east side, Bud
Bay,
the Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Stromme Addition, and the outlet area in East
Devils Lake. In these areas anglers are trolling cranks such as jointed shad
rap, wally divers, hornets, and bullheads, or running bottom bouncers with
spinners. Pike and walleye continue to be caught along with walleyes in most
areas. Shore fisherman are reporting good success at the bridges, the area
near
the 19/281 intersection, and the coulees and upper lakes from Pelican to Lake
Alice. Jigs with plastic or cranks such as rattletraps, countdowns, & shad
raps have all been working well. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

